# Monthly expenses for a family



## technokraft (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All

I would be relocating with my family and 2.5 yr old son.I have few questions and i would be happy if all of you can reply to any/all of the below questions you can:

1. I am looking for 3 room HDB near jurong, clementi, kovan....My budget is 1500-1700. Is that fine?..If not how much should i raise it to...

2. As far as i know, DPS international is a icse school...Are there any icse schools?

3. What would be my monthly expenses considering that i use mrt and eat home cooked food?

4. If my office is in Buona vista and i stay near Kovan...so how much time would i take to commute one way?

5. Will my kid get admission in a local school for the nursery?..What are the local school and DPS fees.


----------

